# Help - looking for EPDM Rubber Paint



## DerekAud (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi,

We have a leaking roof on the MH, it is a few pin prick (slightly bigger than) holes which corrosion has caused. the garage man says that we should replace the whole sheet of ally on the roof at very expensive rates, unless we can carry out a DIY reseal. We have searched the net and we are looking for some EPDM Rubber Paint in White. It is available in the USA and is used for sealing RV roofs. I can buy it from the US at 290 dollars for a 4 gallon tin but the shipping is going to be 480 dollars.

Does anybody know if this rubber paint or equiveleant is available in the UK.

Any help appreciated.

Derek


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

These people, based in Chester, have it in white. Be careful though - it is highly toxic and nasty stuff.

Colin


----------



## DerekAud (Sep 24, 2011)

Colin,

Excellent thank you very much, exactly what I am looking for and appreciate the advise about it being highly toxic.


Derek


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Do let us know how you get on - it could be of interest to others.

Colin


----------



## DerekAud (Sep 24, 2011)

Colin, will do, it will be an interesting exercise . Derek


----------

